# Tough year on the Pelicans



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

We've had 7 pelicans already this year, lost one to advanced WNV, we have released 2 at the wildlife refudge here in Nevada and we still have four in various stages of recovery. This fellow here is very special, he had a bad landing and got tangled up with some sagebrush, ripped a big gash up his side. When he came in he was down, head on the floor couldn't life his neck he was so weak. We got him stitched back together and after several weeks on anti-biotics and a lot of canned mackeral he is now standing and flapping those big wings again. He's such a good fellow and good patient I thought he should be shared with you all. Baring any unforseen relapses he should be ready to go back out B4 wnter, we will take him over the mountains to the ocean biird refudge near San Francisco so he won't have to migrate himself this year.

NAB 

He wants his mackeral and will stand and flap to get it










Here's his almost fully mended battle wound


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Nab, 

I didn't realize that Pelicans are so BIG.

That second picture really gives perspective on their size.

Nasty gash....hope he recovers soon.

Linda


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Whoa that is a big bird! Never saw a pelican before but wow that would scare me, Glad he is feelin better that is quite a boo boo.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, honestly, every time you post one your (and GF's) rescues, I am happy I "know" someone who does so much for birds. I expect it was touch and go for the big guy because the wound still looks bad. Glad he's on the road to recovery.

Give your GF a big hug for me. She is tops.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I love pelicans - absolutely fascinating birds! Of course, we don't see them here unless ones flies off course, which has happened. In Florida, I saw many brown ones.

What a handsome one he is! That wound does look like a nasty but he sounds like he's well on his way to recovery!  With those wonderful Mackeral meals, I'm sure he is glad to know you! 

I echo Maggie...LOVE AND HUGS TO YOU BOTH FOR ALL YOU DO!

Hugs (carefully) and Scritches to Mr. Pelican too! 

Shi &
Squeaks (who, when he first saw the pic, said, "that is ONE WEIRD lookin' mutant pigeon! I had to clue him in that there ARE other birds besides pigeons! He found that hard to believe!  )


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow! He looks like he is healing real well. How do you pick him up?

Thank you again for everything you do for wild birds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Wow! He looks like he is healing real well. *How do you pick him up?*
> 
> Thank you again for everything you do for wild birds.


Treesa...*verry carefully! * (Sorry, just too much to resist!)  

Shi


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*It's kind of tricky to pick him up*

You have to clasp the bill just right because if you hold it shut too high up he can actually break the upper 1/2 of the bill where it attaches to the head, so you have to grab it past midway toward the end but not too close. Then you have to get both the feet and hold them together or he can kick real good trying to get away. Luckily this fellow is such a good patient that picking him up was very rare - he will usually follow you and get up on the stole etc. without having to physicaly pick him up, my GF says that of all the birds she has worked with over her 30 years in the business the pelican is probably the smartest. She says they are much smarter than the raptors.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow, Nab! That is a very interesting piece of information!

I was teasing Treesa about the "verry carefully," but looks like that comment was closer to the truth than I thought!  

Your pelican brings a smile as I picture him following you around to get his mackeral! 

I never thought of them being smarter than a raptor...mmmm, quite intriquing.

Continuing to send all the best to this handsome guy! He looks like he could be quite a character! I'm sure you will be sorry to see him go off on his own! 

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a handsome, lucky guy! He really is huge. They have some at the Wildcare a few towns away, unreleasable ones, and they are amazing to look at. The pond is outdoors so many wild birds rest there during the day to grab a free snack in a safe place, and it's not unusual to have a bunch of pelicans just hanging around.  They're magnificent birds.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a beautiful bird! That is some wound, looks like it's healing pretty well. I had no idea they were that large, but perhaps it is the type he is. Bet he can chow down on quite a few cans of mackrel. The brown ones we have on the coast here in the south don't seem that big, but perhaps it is because I don't see them close up. I love watching them fly in a big long line along the surf.

Margaret


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*The other Pelican patients*

Here's a couple shots of 3 of the other Pelican patients we have right now.

This fellow came in from a local marina with a very bad G.I. infection, he couldn't fly and was dying, probably got a spoiled hot dogs or something, or possibly got some tainted fish that somebody left on the bank. He's up and running now, and he's very playful, he's not really biting Nancy's hand it's just a playful little snap he does B4 she gives him his mackeral.











Then these two came in as babies, they are brother and sister, they were only about 10 inch fuzzballs when they came in, now look at them 250 cans of mackeral later, they will go to the wild bird sanctuary near Fallon Nevada soon.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nab...your Pelicans are just amazing!!

How is the injured one doing? Healing well and eating his Mackeral?

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Saturday he's going home to the ocean*

He's all healed up now and has been exercising those wings in the big pen, we're taking him over the hill to the ocean bird sanctuary near San Rafeal, Ca. this Saturday. Were giving him a free ride over the this time because we don't want him going through the extra stress of migration, he spends a safe winter in SF he will be ready next year to migrate by himself.

NAB 

Say goodbye - and wish him luck


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GOOD BYE and GOOD LUCK, BIG GUY!!  

We sure wish him all the best! Thanks for the update, Nab! He looks TERRIFIC!!

With LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES (carefully!)

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Whoa! What a gorgeous big bird! Best of luck to him/her and thank you so much Nab and GF for giving this one the chance it needed!

Terry


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow! Truly big and beautiful birds you are helping. I've captured egrets and herons before but nothing nearly as big as that. It also sounds like they have really wonderful places to continue to grow, rest and be safely released. Thank you so much for helping our pelican friends!


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*oh how gorgeous*

Now I just LOVE pelicans. I spent a lot of time on houseboats on the River Murray in South Australia as I grew up and there were so many pelicans there. Sadly many of them would take a fish that was on the end of someone's fishing line and get themselves in trouble. But yes, when you are up close to a pelican they are ENORMOUS. Very striking and magestic bird. Love to look up and see a Pelican flying over head but we don't see them down here in Tasmania.

*If anyone would like to read a wonderful Australian Children's book about a boy who befriends a pelican - I suggest you look up STORM BOY - it was also made into a movie in the 1980's. I loved it and read it in Primary school. It's a wonderful Aussie read and great for young and the young at heart - more like a juvenile literature age bracket * I see it is still out there and you can get it on DVD now - the book is written by one of our most famous Australian Authors - Colin Theile

http://shop.abc.net.au/browse/product.asp?productid=235625 

Good job on the rescue and what a BIG job to care for pelicans. I pray he is indeed healed and can return to his or her life in the wild.

love and light
Susan in Tasmania Australia xxxx

oops, looks like I am following you Jess (waving at Jazicat!!!) fancing meeting you here


----------

